# جميــع الأكيـاس والشنـط السـادة والمطبـوع البيع بسعر الجملة



## الاصيل للبلاستيك (19 مايو 2013)

الأصيل للبلاستيك ومنتجات التعبئة والتغليف​ *www.alaselplast.com*​ ​ هاي – نايلون – سلوفان – شرنك – استرتش​ جميع الأكياس والشنط السادة والمطبوع حتى 6 لون عرض 120م 
وذلك من منتجات البولي إثلين الهاي والنايلون العادة والتفصيل بيد أو دعامة.​ 

والسلوفان والأورينت السادة والمطبوع العادة والتفصيل بلاصق الذاتي ​ وجميع مقاسات الأكياس والرولات اللامنيشن الخاص بالتعبئة والتغليف
جميع مقاسات الأكياس الهفي الخاصة بالسماد والمعجون 
والبويات، وجميع مقاسات الشنط والأكياس PVC الطري ​ يقوم المصنع بالتصدير لجميع البلاد​ مراسلتنا على البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]
ادارة المبيعات : 01069049090​


----------

